# Saw this deer today



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

As we sat squirrel hunting today my oldest daughter and I were lucky enough to watch as an eight point buck walked to us and stopped about fifteen yards away. He could not figure us out, he stood there for a long time until he must of finally winded us. He blew and took off. Was cool to watch.

Anyone ever feel like they see the big deer while squirrel hunting and all the squirrels while deer hunting...lol


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Mine is close to that. I see turkey's deer hunting and deer turkey hunting.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

That sure looks like a nice deer. This is the one I saw.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

That thing has a neck on it...u can tell the rut is on!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

squrriel hunting from a stand is alot of fun and good practice and a great way to scout.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice buck...and yes, I see the squirrels while deer hunting and the deer while squirrel hunting...funny thing isn't it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i almost always see more squirrels when deer hunting than i do deer,LOL. thats part of the hunt that keeps me going back.
sherman


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

The squirrels sound like 300# deer and the deer sound like 2# squirrels. lol


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

MuskieLuv said:


> The squirrels sound like 300# deer and the deer sound like 2# squirrels. lol


You're not kidding on that one man!


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I feel your pain!

Anyone ever have a squirrel squaking at you the entire time your in your deer stand? I get that every once in a while and cant help but think that every animal in the woods is aware of my exact location because of some damn tree rat.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean about the barkin squirrel..... Blue jays are worse..... That's why I always have a field point with me when I now hunt if those tree rats head down the tree they get pinned to it where I can reach then when I get down that and they are deliciouse on the grill


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

